# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  تقاليد الزواج الاردني ....

## mylife079

*قال تعالى: (ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاَ لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون) . 
الزواج سنةٌ من سنن الله الحكيمة في هذا الكون غايتها الاستقرار ونشوء الأجيال والتآلف والتراحم، لذلك وجدت هذه السنًة في كافة المجتمعات البشرية وجميع الفترات التاريخية.
ولا شك أن للزواج أعرافاً وتقاليد وعادات تختلف من مجتمع لآخر تغذيها القيم، وتحكمها المعايير والأديان.*
*
موقع (الإسلام اليوم) التقى الكثير من الأشخاص الذين تحدّثوا عن أبرز وأهم تقاليد هذه السنة الإلهية في المجتمع الأردني ..
اختيار شريكة الحياة

تقول أم أسعد ان عملية الزواج تبدأ عندما يفكر الشاب في الارتباط بإحدى الفتيات، وتتم عملية اختيار هذه الفتاة بطرق مختلفة تقليدية، وتكون إما عن طريق الأهل الذين يقومون بسؤال الأقارب والمعارف، أو بأي طريقة أخرى

اتفاق العائلتين

وتضيف أم أسعد أنه بعد موافقة كلا الطرفين تتوجه "جاهة" العريس-وهي مكونة من كبار أقاربه من الرجال- إلى بيت العروس الذي يتواجد فيه كبار عائلتها أو وجهاء ممن اختارهم أهل الفتاة ليكونوا في انتظار جاهة الشاب، التي تقوم بطلب الفتاة بشكل رسمي، ويتم خلال هذه الجلسة الاتفاق على موعد كتب الكتاب (عقد الزواج) وتحديد موعد حفلة الخطوبة، وحفلة الزواج التي تكون عادة بعد سنة من حفلة الخطوبة، كما يتم تحديد المهر وتوابعه مما يتفق عليه الطرفان.

الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج

أقر في الأردن منذ عام قانون يفرض على أي اثنين يرغبان بالزواج أن يقوما بإجراء فحص طبي في أحد المراكز الطبية لمعرفة مدى التطابق الجيني بين هذين الشخصين وخلوهما من أمراض جينية قد ينتج عنها نتائج سلبية على الأطفال في حال ارتباطهما.
ويجبر هذا القانون الشيخ الذي يعقد الزواج أن يتأكد من وجود نتيجة هذا الفحص الطبي ومنحه حق رفض كتب الكتاب إذا كانت النتيجة سلبية أو إذا لم تكن نتيجة الفحص موجودة.

كتب الكتاب

وتشير إيمان عبد الرحيم إلى أنه في حال التأكد من نتيجة الفحص الطبي الإيجابية يتم كتب كتاب العروسين حسب الموعد المحدد بين الطرفين بحضور الشيخ وأربعة من الشهود وأهل العروسين، ويتم هذا العقد يوم الخطوبة أو قبلها بأيام قليلة، ويُدعى لحفلة الخطوبة أقارب ومعارف العروسين، وتُقام هذه الحفلة عادة في بيت العروس أو في صالة للأفراح.

فترة الخطوبة

يقول إبراهيم حسن: يقوم العريس في هذه الفترة بتجهيز بيت الزوجية بما يحتاجه بمتابعة مباشرة من العروس، وتقوم العروس بتجهيز نفسها وشراء كل ما تحتاجه لهذه الحياة الجديدة.
ويضيف إبراهيم أن العروسين يقومان مع أهلهما بتحديد مكان إقامة حفل الزواج، والذي يكون عادة في صالات خاصة بالأفراح أو في أحد الفنادق، ويساعد العروسين الأهلُ في توجيه الدعوات الخاصة بحفل الزفاف إما بطريقة شفهية أو ببطاقات الدعوة.

سهرة الشباب وليلة الحناء

تقول غادة يونس: إن من العادات الأردنية إقامة كلا العريسين حفلاً خاصاً به قبل ليلة الزفاف بيوم، فيدعو كل من العروسين أصدقاءه وأقاربه، وتكون حفلة الشباب في بيت والد العريس وتسمى "سهرة الشباب"، وتكون الحفلة الخاصة بالعروس في بيت والدها وتسمى "حفلة الوداع" أو حفلة ليلة الحناء والتي كانت سابقاً حفلة تحني بها العروس يداها بحضور قريباتها وصديقاتها إلا أن هذه العادة اندثرت في أيامنا هذه.

حفل الزفاف

في يوم الزفاف يقوم العريس بتجهيز سيارة الزفاف وتزيينها بالورود، ويقيم أهل العريس وليمة غداء للمدعوين لحفل الزواج ظهر هذا اليوم، ومن ثم يقوم مجموعة من الشباب من أصدقاء وأقارب العريس بزف العريس ببعض الأغاني الفلوكلوريّة الخاصة بهذا التقليد.
وبعد الانتهاء من ذلك يخرج المدعوون بسياراتهم في موكب تتقدمه السيارة المزينة التي جهّزها العريس ويذهبون إلى بيت العروس لاصطحابها إلى صالة أو قاعة الاحتفال، وعند وصولهم إلى موقع أو مكان القاعة يُزف العروسان إلى القاعة بأغاني تقليدية، ويرتدي العريس في هذه المناسبة بدلة رسيمية وترتدي العروس فستاناً أبيض، وبعدها يتم الاحتفال. ويقوم أهل العروسين بإيصالهما إلى منزلهما أو إلى أحد الفنادق.

شهر العسل

وفي اليوم التالي تقوم والدة العريس بزيارة العروسين وتحضر معها طعام الإفطار، وفي ليلة هذا اليوم يقوم أهل العروس بزيارة ابنتهم وهم يحملون الحلوى.*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد على الموضوع 

طبعا العادات و التقاليد كان يحكيلنا عنها الدكتور مبارح بالمحاضرة 

ثانكس  :Smile:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بس شهر العسل بسافرو فيه العروسين لمنطقة
مش بيضلو بالبيت
يسلمو

----------


## دليلة

تقريبا نفس الخطوات بزواج الجزائري

----------


## النورس الحزين

اذا بدنا كل هاذا بطلنا خلينا بدار ابونا اوفر هههههههه
شكرا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------

